# doctor questions....



## 14409 (Oct 17, 2005)

No need to bore people with my story but I am seriously considering seeking some sort of pyschological help. What should I say or ask my regular doctor in order for me to get into some sort of therapy?If I can learn to cope with the anxiety I feel I can conquer IBS.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

What type of insurance do you have? Some insurances, like mine that are a preferred provider plan don't need a referral to go get some psychological help. But, if your plan needs you to get a referral you can just tell your doctor that you have some issues that you need to work out and you feel that therapy may benefit you. You don't need to ask for anti-depressants or anything of the sort to go. Your doctor may ask you what types of symptoms you are having (i.e. depression, anxiety, etc.) to decide which type of provider may be best for you. Depending on your symptoms, some providers are better equipped to help than others. Most specialize, just like doctors do. Some are do adolescent therapy, or woman's therapy, or couples, etc. You can call and ask ahead of time if they have expertise in your area of need.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, theres specialized specialists. I would definitely just describe what you go through,and the psych will decide the best treatment option.Some psychologists only do certain types of counseling, like marriage. So you'll want to make sure they deal with anxiety/depression.If you see a psychiatrist, he/she will be able to prescribe meds.. If you aren't looking for meds, then the psychologist is the best route to go.. Even if you went to a psychiatrist, most require you to work with their psychologist, and see them before you even get to see the psychiatrist.


----------

